# Android market apps



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

Hey guys I like the new market but I hate that when you look something up it will say like 400 results but only shows me like 20. With the old market it would show all of the results. I've already reinstall the old market but was wondering if it's like this for everyone. Or what I could do to get the market to show all of the results to my searches?

Proud New dad. Oh yeah is a BOY!!!


----------



## watson387 (Sep 2, 2011)

Yeah I'm pretty sure it's the same for everyone. It's pretty much bullshit...

Sent from my Liquid Thunderbread HTC Thunderbolt


----------



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

watson387 said:


> Yeah I'm pretty sure it's the same for everyone. It's pretty much bullshit...
> 
> Sent from my Liquid Thunderbread HTC Thunderbolt


Yeah sucks cause sometimes the app I'm looking for its not showing. Takes me a while to find it.

Proud New dad. Oh yeah is a BOY!!!


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

It annoys me because when I install my Google apps, they're not all listed when I view more apps from Google. For example, Chrome to Phone never comes up.


----------



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> It annoys me because when I install my Google apps, they're not all listed when I view more apps from Google. For example, Chrome to Phone never comes up.


I wonder if Google knows of the issue or if they plan on fixing it.

Proud New dad. Oh yeah is a BOY!!!


----------

